# Get your vote in for Diesel Car of the Year!



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Get your vote in here and vote often if it will let you  

Vote for the 2014 Diesel Car of the Year – The Diesel Driver - The Joy of Diesel Driving


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Voted. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

done deal


----------



## robz71 (Oct 29, 2013)

Voted!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

There's a Cruze diesel?


----------



## Arne73 (Nov 24, 2013)

Voted-
Interesting site too, thanks!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> There's a Cruze diesel?


No, we just put Deezel in are gassurs and it soundz meaner and rollz coal like no othor.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

done


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It lets you vote again after 24 hours


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I voted....I'm pretty sure the winner of this contest will simply depend on how many "fanboys" the brand has. I've heard the new BMW and Audi diesels have a great fan base. If the Cruze doesn't win this contest, we can run a Cruzetalk poll and see if we agree with the other contest!....lol...there's always a way to win!!!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ParisTNDude said:


> I voted....I'm pretty sure the winner of this contest will simply depend on how many "fanboys" the brand has. I've heard the new BMW and Audi diesels have a great fan base. If the Cruze doesn't win this contest, we can run a Cruzetalk poll and see if we agree with the other contest!....lol...there's always a way to win!!!


Well of course! 

Casting my vote...again. Once every 24 hours it will let you. Gasoline brothers don't hesitate to vote either!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Voted. Interesting, this popped up as I was voting: Mazda Delays Entry into U.S. Diesel Market


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Voted again. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Voted. Interesting, this popped up as I was voting: Mazda Delays Entry into U.S. Diesel Market


Pretty well known although Mazda has been on a crusade to keep it quiet...


----------

